# One free knife.



## coryo (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright guys, I 'm going to give one of my knives away. If you were having me make you a knife for hunting purpose's what would you want? I want you to post the blade length, over all knife length, style and handle material. I will put everybody's name "that post in this thread" in a hat, and draw one name for the winner of the knife you come up with. I will end this on Oct. 15. All info will be appreciated

The blade will be made from a carbon steel, and the sheath will be made out of leather. 

Thanks 
CoryO


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 30, 2008)

put me in...

overall 8 1/2"
blade 4 1/3 drop point"
fixed blade
bone handle


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay

Blade Length: 3.5 inches
Over All Length: 7.5 inches
Style: Drop point, full tang.
Handle Material: Deer horn scales with red spacers

No finger grooves. non mirror blade, I like the blasted look. handle would be about 1 inch wide, with 3 silver pins.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 30, 2008)

8.4 inches
Blade length 4.5 inches
Drop point
full tang
stag handle with black spacers

a good heavy blade with a nice curve


----------



## madsnooker89 (Sep 30, 2008)

blade 4" skining knife 
overal 8"
handle black walnut


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 30, 2008)

blade 4
over all 8
fixed blade
bone handle

cool deal ya got going on here!!!


----------



## erniesp (Sep 30, 2008)

8" overall
4" blade
drop point
antler handle


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2008)

coryo,   you do realize your gonna have to have an aweful big hat to hold all the names here lol.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 30, 2008)

PM sent.
4 In. blade
fixed 
Skinning
Black Walnut


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 30, 2008)

4 in Drop Point blade
OAL 8"
Fixed Blade
Nice Dark wood handle


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 30, 2008)

blade = 4 inches
OAL = 7 to 8 inches 
18th century style neck knife
walnut wood scales with copper pins .....


Thanks Coryo for the offer .......


----------



## frankwright (Sep 30, 2008)

3 5/8 drop point full tang blade
8" overall
Green micarta handle

Thanks


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 30, 2008)

Blade Length: 3-4"
OAL: 7.5-8"
Style: Drop point/Hidden tang
Handle: Antler handle with Nickle Finger guard.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Drop point

8.5 overall
4.25 blade
Antler base handle 

Sounds like a fun contest!


----------



## trailhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

Pretty neat idea Coryo.  Here goes:


blade length:                  3 to 3 1/2  inch
over all knife length:      7         inch
style:                                skinner
handle material:             Pecan


----------



## Huntin Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

3-3.5" drop point blade
OAL 7.5-8"
dark wood handle(cocabolo, black walnut)

Thanks for the offer.  Cant wait to see what the winners prize looks like


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 30, 2008)

4 In. blade
fixed 
Skinning
Black Walnut

Very cool. I just copied someone else. Anything you would make would be nice.


----------



## TheAlpha (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the oppurtunity.

4" drop skinner 
8" overall length
carbon fiber or black micarta handle


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in . 
 8 inches over-all
 3.5 inch blade 
 some natural wood handle material
 Its hard to beat a drop point
Thanks for doing this , you are a good man


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 30, 2008)

very kind of you

mine would be a fixed drop point with a dull, pewter-like finish.

oal 7.5"
blade 3.5"
dark wood handle.  cocobolo maybe.

in fact, a lot like the first one here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=216065 but with the second one's handle type.


----------



## Mac (Sep 30, 2008)

Full tang, tight twist pattern, drop point gut hook skinner,

3" blade 7.5 overall

cable Damasus

Camel leg bone handle with brass lanyard hole


----------



## robertyb (Sep 30, 2008)

4" drop point with gut hook if possible
8" overall fixed blade
cocobolo handle

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 30, 2008)

8" overall length
4" drop point
Deer Antler Handle

Very nice thing your doing here,Coryo.


----------



## randyb (Sep 30, 2008)

about overall length 10"
Blade length 5.5 inches.
brass hilt
handle  Grey dymondwood. 
Clipped drop point blade.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 30, 2008)

How about just a plain ole Bowie knife with walnut handles?

Thanks Coryo...


----------



## vol man (Sep 30, 2008)

4-5" blade with knife makers insignia
8-9" over all
drop point blade
light colored wood handle


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 30, 2008)

how about:
8" long
4" drop point blade
antler for handle


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 30, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 In. blade
fixed 
Skinning
Black Walnut

Thank you for the contest.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

5 in blade 
 fixed
bone


----------



## marknga (Sep 30, 2008)

9 inch overall 
4.25 inch blade length
drop point

stag/antler handle


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 30, 2008)

4" Blade
8" Overall
Fixed Blade
Bone Handle


----------



## madrabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

you know what......if you're making it, I want it to be what you would want in a hunting/skinning knife.  I'm not picky, I just think it would be awesome to have a handmade knife!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 30, 2008)

8" overall
4" blade
drop point
antler handle

Thanks


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 30, 2008)

A little neck knife (drop point)  with 2" blade 4.75" aol with a cocobolo handle


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oal 9 In. 4IN FIXED DROP POINT WITH ANY KIND OF HANDLE.THANKS.


----------



## contender* (Sep 30, 2008)

2 to 2 1/2 inch drop point blade about 2" wide with brass guard and stag handle. OAL around 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## jeshoffstall (Sep 30, 2008)

*Great contest*

Skinner Style
3" blade, wide drop point
6 - 7" OAL
cocobolo burl scales
knife maker's sig


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 30, 2008)

What ever kind of knife you like to make.    Thanks Chris


----------



## Daddyboy (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please pick me!*

5" blade
10" overall
Bolo, thick
Handle rough texture antler or bone, brass bottom


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 30, 2008)

Hunting/skinning knife

Blade: 2.5 inches
Overall length: 6.5 inches
Blade made of cable damascus
Handle:  Maple or rose wood

Attached is a link to the idea.
http://laramieknifeworks.com/Buckeye Burl Damascus dp photo.htm

This is a really cool idea.  You guys that do custom knife work are amazing craftsman.

Red


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love one of your Balljoint knives as follows

Blade length 4.5" full tang Drop point
with file work on the backbone and rat tail. (just loved that rat tail knife you made)
Osage orange or Deer antler or for that matter what ever you think would look best.
Overall length approx 9" incl rat tail


----------



## JohnK3 (Sep 30, 2008)

4" Clip Point with gut hook
9" overall
Crown Antler handle
Brass, green leather fiber spacers
Brass or German Silver hilt

Basically a Scagel-style hunter


----------



## DoDahDaze (Sep 30, 2008)

8.5 inches
Blade length 4.5 inches
Drop point
full tang
antler handle with black spacer

Thanks for the chance to win one!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 30, 2008)

blade: 3.5"
length: 7.5
drop point
cedar handle with brass end cap

appreciate it


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 30, 2008)

3 in Drop Point blade
OAL 6 1/2"
Fixed Blade

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Put me in please*

Wyoming Sharp Finger Style Skinner

4 inch blade
8 inch OA

Antler Handle
Brass Hilt

Most importantly your sig as constant reminder of your generosity. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 30, 2008)

3.5'' drop point damacus blade..OAL 6.5-7"..zebra wood..or cocobola handle..


----------



## shawn mills (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in... 8.5 inch overall length with a drop point blade. Handle out of antler or bone of some type.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 30, 2008)

*Free knife*

!2in. camp knife 5-1/2 in handle and the rest blade --- Stag handle


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 30, 2008)

Great of you to give us a shot at a hand made knife.  If I am the lucky guy I would like a 4 inch blade with a drop point.  I like walnut for handles and brass for pins and would prefer a brass end cap with a lanyard hole.  Thanks.  You are going to make someone a very happy hunter.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 30, 2008)

3.5 inch blade 7 inch total
skinning knife 
antler handle left rustic and not sanded to much


----------



## RBaldree (Sep 30, 2008)

*knife*

I think it should be a drop point hunter, overall about 7 inches (blade about 3-1/2).   Full tang, with a silver guard, finger grooves in the wooden handle, and ebony as the wood.  That contrast of steel, silver and the dark ebony will make everyone that has a black plastic knife want to hide it when you come around.  I would like to see the sheath mounted sideways, so that instead of having to rest upright, the knife would sit horizontally, parallel to the belt it was attached to.  the blade would be a little thinner than normal, being only an inch or so wide.  This would make it a step between the killer texas toothpicks and a pocketknife blade, strong enough to put some pressure behind but small enough to manuever around in tight spaces.  


Robert


----------



## uncleben (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool idea man!
8" overall; 4" blade
Drop point; Antler handle


----------



## soopadoopa (Sep 30, 2008)

4 inch drop point
8 inches OAL
full tang
black micarta 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 30, 2008)

3-3.5" drop point skinner -- OAL 6-7 inches, with the handle being 1" longer than the blade length.

Handle material, anything bone....... elk antler, whitetail...


----------



## spaceman (Sep 30, 2008)

*knife*

8" overall
4" blade
drop point
walnut handle
Thanks


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 30, 2008)

4 inch blade-overall length 8  inches-wood(preferrebly oak) handle-"toothpick" style skinner


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 30, 2008)

4 in. blade, drop point fixed blade, a handle made from a colorful cocobola or laminate wood would be pretty, the blades yall make with the hammered cable are really unique and would be nice......


----------



## tylernext (Sep 30, 2008)

8" overall length
4" drop point
Deer Antler Handle
nice offer. thank you


----------



## knifemaker (Sep 30, 2008)

3.5 inch straight blade
Brass bolster
Antler crown handle
8 inches overall

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2008)

skining knife 
chainsaw chain blade
blade 4" 
overall 8"
cocobolo handle
I researched some of your threads for this combination
Thank You


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Sep 30, 2008)

4 inch drop point blade
9 inches overall
nickel silver gaurd
full tang
stag or antler handle

Thanks


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 30, 2008)

3.5" drop point blade  8.5" overall, skinner with a stacked leather handle.
Thanks BHJ


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 30, 2008)

A Neck Knife would be cool anything on my belt gets caught in my spokes.
Full Tang
Blade: 2.25" x 1" x 3/32"
5 1/2" oal
Any type of hardwood handle


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2008)

wow this is awsome bro thanks.

drop point with a cooking pot groove in the top about mid blade
horn handle your choice 
full tang with lanyard hole
no bolsters to help keep weight down
4'' blade 4.5 '' handle
one finger groove up front and thumb groove up top 
3/16'' spine with flat grind allmost to the top
1084 blued


----------



## JShane (Sep 30, 2008)

4 inch drop point skinner
oveall length 8"
cocobolo or black walnut
insignia on blade 
Thanks for the chance...great idea


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Idea,,,

3.5 inch drop point skinner
7.5 inch overall length
Buckeye maple handle 
with brass tang and lanyard hole


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 30, 2008)

4 inch drop point
8 inches OAL
full tang
Antler Handle
and a personal touch of your choice. 

Thanks for doing this


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 30, 2008)

I would be proud to get anything! If by some slim chance that I actually got picked, I wouldnt care what I got!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 30, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That is really nice of you

4 inch  Blade
8 inches Overall
Fixed Blade
Bone Handle


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 30, 2008)

If I win can you make me one like Rambo's with an antler handle? 

Seriously, any nice hunting knife would do.   About 7-8" overall, drop point, laminated grip, etc.

Something like this would be sweet!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Caught my attention!   Looked at your old work to get an idea...really crafty you are!

If I'm fortunate:
Purpose:  Skinning and gutting
Blade length: 4"
Overall length: 9"
Full tang if possible
Fixed blade
Handle:  Ebony (http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=233932)

I really like this style blade/knife if you think it'll work for gutting and skinning (top left):





The rest is your call, you're the artist!
Thanks!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW!!!

Ok my choice would be cable damascus blade. Guess you would call this a skinner with a gut hook. I'd like it to be 8 to 8 1/2 inches with a 3 1/2" blade. Antler handle would be nice.


----------



## stewart 14 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the offer!! Great idea! I would like to have one like you would carry to the woods!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 1, 2008)

Drop point/full tang

8" overall
4" blade
Antler  handle


----------



## swampstalker (Oct 1, 2008)

Already alot of names...

oal 8 inches
4 inch caping blade
bone handle

sure would be awesome to win


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2008)

Neat Idea, Coryo..........
I'd take anything you make & just hope I drop one to use it on this year!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 1, 2008)

Drop point 
Full Tang
3.5" blade
8" Overall length
Some kind of dark wood handle with copper pins

Thanks for the chance


----------



## .243wssm (Oct 1, 2008)

8inch over all 4 inch blade skinning knife  with  antler handle  or one like the bottom one in this pic


----------



## CHEVY3 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Free knife*

Thanks for your offer here's my choice.


overall 8 1/2"
blade 4 1/3 drop point"
fixed blade
bone handle


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 1, 2008)

3.75 in straight blade
fixed blade
antler handle
6.75 in overall


----------



## VCK (Oct 1, 2008)

can't even tell you how many times i have left the hubby at the house and gone to the  woods and sometimes  he will go if it's cool day and he is aok with it all


----------



## floydfire (Oct 1, 2008)

*put me in please*

Which ever you like and make would be fine there all really nice knives thanks floydfire


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 1, 2008)

4 In. blade
fixed 
Skinning
Black Walnut

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## aaron batson (Oct 1, 2008)

blade 4
over all 8
fixed blade
bone or walnut handle


----------



## Pistol (Oct 1, 2008)

4" drop point
8" Overall Length
Fixed blade
Bone handle


----------



## Trizey (Oct 1, 2008)

Any knife that was free.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 1, 2008)

5 inch blade
9 inches overall
Green River Buffalo Skinner Style
Deer antler handle.
Brass ring.


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 1, 2008)

4" drop point with a antler handle


----------



## K80 (Oct 1, 2008)

Use would be for boning and caping.
3.5-3.75" drop point with Hollow Grind, 
8-8.5" OAL
Nickel Silver Bolster
cocobolo handle with a finger groove and with a heel drop.
No preference on full or hidden tang, which ever would complement the handle the best.

I, like many others would really be honored to have any of your knifes.  Looking foward to pics of the winning knife.


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 1, 2008)

Worth a try.  Thanks for the chance!!!
4-5" Blade
Full Tang
Pecan handle


----------



## Bram (Oct 1, 2008)

Put me in Cory..surprise me


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I be simple



I want one like Rambo Had


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 1, 2008)

8" total , 4" skinning blade,4"handle

 handle  purple heart;maple combo.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 1, 2008)

add me to the list please sir. i don't really know a whole lot about knives like some of these fine folks here so if i win i would be more than happy for anything you get the itch to make at the time.


----------



## Easy E (Oct 1, 2008)

Please add me to the list, this is nice of you.

blade 4" skining knife 
overal 8"
handle black walnut


----------



## thomasr (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow..what a great concept!  If this is supposed to be a practical knife for actual use (vs.just sitting on a mantel) I would like:

Damascus steel (just looks cool)
3.5" drop point skinner w/gut hook with extreme top to bottom taper
O/A length no more than 8"
Handle...may be hard for the home-craftsman but I like a ribbed rubber handle that cleans easily and won't slip in the hand.  Yeah, it'll look a little odd but that's what would be practical to me.  If not the the rubber than some sort of hardwood with a gray/smoke colored finish...looks great with the Damascus steel. 
Case, rough leather with timber rattler inlay.  

Good on ya Cory for doing this!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer...

Id like to see a 4" drop point full tang to 8" OAL with good ole elk antler...slim and trim with no pommel.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine would the 5 incher you posted a picture of with the Ebony handle.  I would change it to use black Micarta for the handle and have a single finger groove at the hilt.


----------



## CallMaker (Oct 2, 2008)

Blade length: 4"
Blade width: 5/8"
Blade thickness: 1/8"
High carbon steel
Flat grind
Slight drop point
Full tang
Antler or osage handle
Overall length: 8"


Thanks Cory


----------



## sittinginthewoodsjr (Oct 2, 2008)

blade 3.5-4 in
gut hook if possible 
8 in overall

but you are the knife maker, I'm sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 2, 2008)

4" blade
8" overall
droppoint
bone handle
thanks for the offer


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 2, 2008)

Great thread.You will get a lot of good ideas for knives to make in the future.Thanks for the opportunity to win one of your quality blades.

3" drop point skinner
7" overall
durable nonwood handle (buffalo horn etc.)
kinda in between these two.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 2, 2008)

5 inch blade
9.5 overall
skinner
guthook
stag handle


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 2, 2008)

3 inch drop point
7 inch overall
skinner 
Handle of whatever you felt like


Thanks Cory, this is cool of you!


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hunting Knife*

3.25 inch drop point skinner
8.25 inches overall
antler handle


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 2, 2008)

I just want something that looks cool (I aint never had a homemade knife) you pick.


----------



## hogmorton (Oct 2, 2008)

*My personal knife*

I like a 3 1/2 " drop point blade with an overall length of 7 1/2".  Antler would be my preferred handle with an inscription of your choice on the blade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2008)

3 inch carbon steel drop point blade.
Full tang.
Durable hardwood handle, 4 inches long.
Overall length-7 inches.


----------



## mikelogg (Oct 2, 2008)

4''drop point  4''antler handle.Thanks.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 2, 2008)

Great idea!
3.5" blade
7" overall length
Thank you.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Oct 3, 2008)

skinning knife 3.5" blade overall 7" overall, bone handle, thanks Cory


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 3, 2008)

*Put me in...*

Blade Length 3.5 inches
Over All Length 7.5 inches
Style: Drop point, full tang.
Deer antler scales with red spacers

Thanks!


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 3, 2008)

put my name in there


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Oct 3, 2008)

This is mighty generous of you.
I like this style. 3.5" blade, 4.25" overall. Drop point, deep belly, non-glare finish, black or tan micarta handle.
But you could surprise me and I'd still be tickled!


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would want a 4" gut hook, but if that wouldn't work I would want a drop point.

8" OAL

Antler handle.

This is very generous!  When are you doing the drawing?


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry for my miss understanding of how this worked! I think a 3inch drop point with an antler handle with a nice leather sheath


----------



## valley28 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the oppertunity to win one of your knives. You are very generous.
Blade: 4" drop point
OAL: 8"
Handle material: Kudu horn
Stainless guard and pins


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in for this one to. If its free its for me. Its mighty generous of you.


----------



## artz (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW !!!!   OK....
 how about a 14" OAL Bowie knife with a brass tang, 5.5" walnut handle with brass pins the rest all blade !


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Oct 5, 2008)

*Knife*

overall 7.5"
3.25" blade
handle made from whitetail antler base from a buck killed by my late fater in law
straight skinner blade


----------



## broknarrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Cory,
I would take anything! I've seen some of your work and I'm not fussy!


----------



## BuckFever1613 (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in:

Blade length: 4"
Overall Length: 8.5"
Style: Fixed Blade
Handle: Antler

Thanks for the opportunity of getting a custom hand made knife.


----------



## smoothjt (Oct 6, 2008)

put me in coryo. 7 in overall 3 inch blade


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 6, 2008)

broknarrow said:


> Cory,
> I would take anything! I've seen some of your work and I'm not fussy!



+1 would love a knife of yours would prefer something that is good for caping deer would love a antler handle to.  But will be happy to take anything you want to give me


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 6, 2008)

*free knife*

I would like to be added to the list also, Since you are the master I'll let you decide the diminsions, but I would like one for caping turkeys and deer.
 Thx, Killit


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it to late??  

I like a full sized handle with a slight bend in it and a short 2 to 2.5 inch blade...perfect for getting around bones and all...


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 7, 2008)

3-4" blade with knife makers insignia
Antler handle or fancy looking wood handle.
7.5-8.5" overall length
Skinner type knife.
Or if your in the mood to try something new I would be thrilled with that too.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

This blade style is one of my favorites but with a better finger guard.

Stag handle. Blade length: 4 1/8". Overall length: 8 1/2"


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 7, 2008)

Caping knife:
2" blade 
extremely sharp thin blade
Bone handle


----------



## gritsdog (Oct 8, 2008)

3.5-4 inch blade
8-9 overall
drop point
solid wood handle with finger grooves, doesn't have to be pretty, but dependable something that can take daily use.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 8, 2008)

8" overall length
4" drop point fixed blade
A nice dark wood

And thanks for the chance !! Great idea.


----------



## sarnold78 (Oct 8, 2008)

8'' overall
4'' blade
Drop point


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 8, 2008)

4" blade
8" handle  from whatever
skinner


----------



## Victor DeVine (Oct 8, 2008)

8" overall
4" blade
drop point
antler handle


Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 8, 2008)

*knife specs*

Enter me as well

Drop point
3 1/2 inch blade
4 1/2 inch deer handle
Overall length 8 inches

jbrooker


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2008)

I prefer a drop point also with a blade about 4" long and OAL 8-9". Not real particular about the handle material but do like Cocobolo.

Thanks for a chance at getting what I know will be an awesome knife!!!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Oct 8, 2008)

4 inch blade
8 length
handle rosewood with brass.

something to match/complement my 1960's vintage Solingen Germany Othello Yukon Hunter but with blade configuration for boning out game.






But obviously a better sheath than in this example pic.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you very much. That is most generous.

I don't know names for knifes but I like the one at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## ridge hunter (Oct 8, 2008)

3.5 inch blade
7.5 inch overall
drop point 
light wood or antler handle
Thanks for the chance for one of your knives ! 
It's awsome that you are doing this!


----------



## tharris73 (Oct 8, 2008)

3.5" skinner blade
7.5" overall
black macarta handle
large finger gaurd
Thanks for the chance!


----------



## one_shot (Oct 8, 2008)

cory, put me in, cocobolo handle,Brass Hilt
8" overall; 4" blade drop point


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the contest.I like a larger knife around 12" long,tooth pick style for sticking hogs, but anything you do is good for me.


----------



## JD (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a cool contest I glad I saw this. Basically what ever you would like to make. I am not too picky but something in the range of this

Drop Point
3 1/2 to 4 inch damascus blade
about 7 to 8 overall
Some kinda of antler or bone handle.

This is very generous of you to do something like this.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in buddy.   3 inch blade with a slight drop point.   5 inch handle.  what ever kind of wood is just fine.    

can't believe some asked for *******cus.  when you already said what metal it would be made of.    thanks again bro


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 8, 2008)

4 In. blade
fixed 
Skinning
Black Walnut

Copied another but sounds good to me!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love a hand made knife  Not too picky here


----------



## 8ball (Oct 8, 2008)

Please put me in the hat


I would love to own one of the damascus cable knives. I want the blabe lenght to be 5 inches and I will leave it up to you as to what kind of handle and or sheath. I work for myself and I know that every thing cost money so if I get drawn please do not spend much or any money just what you have laying around.  I have always wanted to have a damascus knife. 

I have looked at most of or all of you pictures and you do some great work.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity.  I thought this one sounded like it would be nice.

4" drop point with gut hook if possible
8" overall fixed blade
cocobolo handle

Of course, there are many others here that would look great also!


----------



## win280 (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in.A custom knife would be great to own.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Oct 10, 2008)

*De Blade*

8  1/2 inch overall
4 inch carbon steel drop point blade
Black Walnut handle ( from your granpappys walnut tree)
Buffalo nickel inlays on both sides
Nickel spacers on both sides of handle
ceramic lanyard hole 
with brain tanned whitetail lanyard.
AND GIVEN TO A MARINE FOR EVERYTHING HE'S DONE FOR ME.


----------



## DaveT (Oct 12, 2008)

*Knife*

4 inch blade
8 to 8.5 overall length
stag handle with a nice finger guard
drop point skinner


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chances are now 1 in 152


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 12, 2008)

8 inch overall length, 4 inch drop point blade.  You are the man, and if I win, everybody is gonna know it! (That you're the man, not that I won )


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, I know first hand that you make a great knife.  I would have to say drop point.  8 1/2" w/ 4" blade and slightly curved zebra wood handle.


----------



## jredbone78 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Pick Me*

overall...6 3/4in
blade...3in
handle...birds eye maple
type...small skinner:flag


----------



## Deerman (Oct 12, 2008)

blade 3 3/4 in
overall 8 3/4 in
skinner
black walnut handle


----------



## duckcrazy (Oct 13, 2008)

-4 inch drop point blade
-8 1/2 inch over all
-Walnut Handle slightly torched before sealing to add character
Thanks, E


----------



## Ranger (Oct 13, 2008)

4 -5 " drop blade skinner 
This will be like winning the lottery


----------



## Jed (Oct 13, 2008)

4" clip point hollow ground full tang birdseye maple.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 13, 2008)

6.5 overall
drop point
dark wood handle
pewter colored blade


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2008)

Your knives are awesome!! Very nice of you to offer a free custom knife.

4" blade..I will supply the antler.


----------



## GAX (Oct 13, 2008)

Better late than never. 

Black & Green Micarta Handle
8" Total
3 1/2" Drop point blade fixed
hard pins

Kind of a fur, fins, and fowl type knife. 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Oct 14, 2008)

You do some awesome work

9 in overall
4.5 in blade 
Drop point
Stag or bone handle


----------



## sleeze (Oct 14, 2008)

How about

Nessmuk style fixed blade
With a 3.75 or 4 inch blade
Total 8.5 inch 
Blue and Black or black/green mikarta handle
Lanyard hole

Somebodies going to be a lucky guy or gal around here with a nice custom knife.


----------



## coryo (Oct 15, 2008)

It's the 15th. Thanks for all the info. Give me a day or two to get a name drawn out.


----------



## Thomas (Oct 15, 2008)

Cory sorry I missed your give away, I have been on vacation. For thoes of you who do not own a coryo knife, let me tell you that I own one and five of my German hunting friends now own one and his knives are hard to beat.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 15, 2008)

coryo said:


> Alright guys, I 'm going to give one of my knives away. If you were having me make you a knife for hunting purpose's what would you want? I want you to post the blade length, over all knife length, style and handle material. I will put everybody's name "that post in this thread" in a hat, and draw one name for the winner of the knife you come up with. I will end this on Oct. 15. All info will be appreciated
> 
> The blade will be made from a carbon steel, and the sheath will be made out of leather.
> 
> ...



Exactly like a Scrade / Old timer Sharp finger with damascus steel made from a chainsaw chain and a handle made from a deer antler off one I killed with the date and maker etched some where.

No gut hook or any thing else.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2008)

Naturally I'm too late to enter...but I sure look forward to seeing the winning knife when it's posted here!  Coryo makes a fine knife!


----------



## Woodscrew (Nov 11, 2008)

Did anyone ever win this knife?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 11, 2008)

Woodscrew said:


> Did anyone ever win this knife?





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=254186


----------

